# Mystery Tool



## Doug Gray (Feb 17, 2021)

Hey Guys

I thought this might be fun

I saw this listed on my local Kijiji (like Craig's List).

It was listed as a "degree measuring tool", I don't think so. Looks to me that it would be used for measuring the thickness of something .. but what?
I'd say a its a specific tool for one type of measurement but I don't know what. Any ideas?

also post your Mystery tools.


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 17, 2021)

Pretty much has to be for measuring thickness. Insert something of a known size and see how the scale compares, it's not wire gauge though 

John


----------



## Superburban (Feb 17, 2021)

Check what it measures, Looks like it might be millimeters. But also could be for measuring diamonds, which has to do with measuring the carrots. Looks like GFC made both over the years.


----------



## Doug Gray (Feb 17, 2021)

I just saw the add.... I don't have the actual tool.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Feb 17, 2021)

Looks like a brake shoe lining thickness gauge


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 21, 2021)

It is a thickness gauge in MM used in the eyeglass industry. I used one for 27 years and still have it among other tools.


----------



## Doug Gray (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks for responding kd4gij.

Did it have one specific use in the eyeglass industry, or as a general measuring device?

Anyone else with a mystery tool?


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 21, 2021)

Measure lens thickness. Dress lenses needed to be 1.2mm thinnest point and safety lenses need to be 3.0
Before my time witch started in 1975 they where also used for measuring the degree of curve also. Better tools where out when I started for that.


----------



## Doug Gray (Feb 21, 2021)

Very cool thanks for posting

Who's next


----------



## Kevin J (Apr 13, 2021)

metric roach clip


----------



## chips&more (Apr 13, 2021)

I have seen this kinda thing used in more than one industry. IE; I have several from Hartzell & Son that are sold and used as a "crown gauge" in dental work.


----------

